# MADCAD code subscription



## mtlogcabin (May 25, 2011)

STORE - LOGIN





Any body have any experience with this service. I am looking at something the inspectors can use in the field with an I-Pad or I-Phone

Pros

Cons


----------



## rshuey (May 25, 2011)

I have pdf versions of the codes already saved on my droid. Cost me 100 bucks. I use them all the time.


----------



## Coug Dad (May 25, 2011)

We have subscription that cost several thousands a year.  We are a LARGE organization and our 200+ offices can all tie into it.  It works well and is easy to use.  I like paper books better and there are free sites to view NFPA and ICC that I like and can get access to anytime and anywhere with an internet connection.


----------



## FM William Burns (May 25, 2011)

Not familiar with it but similar to Rshuey, I have my most used codes in (*pdf) on a SD card for my Pocket PC and know of a few others now trying the IPad who keep them on a thumb/flash drive that they plug in as needed.


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 25, 2011)

> who keep them on a thumb/flash drive that they plug in as needed.


The whole staff loves I-Quest. Wish it was available on a thumb/flash drive then there would be no change


----------



## peach (May 25, 2011)

I pads would be a target for theft in my jurisdiction; I keep my winter coat in the car for a reason (cover up my laptop).


----------



## Coug Dad (May 26, 2011)

peach said:
			
		

> I pads would be a target for theft in my jurisdiction; I keep my winter coat in the car for a reason (cover up my laptop).


Still having trouble with those members of Congress?


----------

